# where to connect internal water filter?



## im333 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi,

Just ordered internal, inline water filter hat fits onto the pickup line in the water tank for my GAGGIA CLASSIC.

Silly question - which of the two pipes should it connect to?

im333


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It should be connected to the longer of the 2 pipes. The shorter one sends water back into the tank.


----------

